# Llumar tint job



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

how is that legal to have a 50% tint on front window... we cant have anymore then 30 percent on our side and rear and it smust be 100% clear windsheild


but it does look dam sexy


----------



## rich951 (Feb 18, 2013)

not sure, but the tint shop I used gave me a life time warranty and will remove or replace the tint if I came across any tickets or issues at no additional charge, I think that's one of the main reasons I gave in on getting the windshield tinted otherwise I would of just done the sides and rear only.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

still looks great mate. if i may ask how much was it? not including windsheild if thats easy to do. i thniking of getting tint done and i found a place for 200$.


----------



## rich951 (Feb 18, 2013)

all in all it was 350.00 out the door, but without the windshield it would of been 250.00 plus tax


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ouch $250. I paid $170 for 4 windows and rear windshield. VA only allows 50% front, 35% back and rear windshield though 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I live in VA, 35 all around for me


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Said I could get 35, but couldn't put warranty on it because it isn't state legal. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rich951 (Feb 18, 2013)

I hear you but I did upgrade to the mid grade film that comes with a 10 year color fade warranty otherwise if I just went to the basic I think I would of paid around 180.00, California law requires 70% front and any percentage even limo tint in the back as long as the car has dual side mirrors.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Cruzader13190 said:


> Said I could get 35, but couldn't put warranty on it because it isn't state legal.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thats why you pay in cash, I have a lifetime warranty on mine


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got mine tinted from llumar. 5 in all the back, 25 on the front and 5 on the front visor. Pretty quality job for $225


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice looking tint.

You can't get away with any tint in New York State. Even the rears are illegal, but the judges usually dismiss those and cops won't ticket you for that.

I'm curious as to why so few people do the visor strip instead of messing with the windshield. The visor strip helps a lot and isn't so illegal.


----------



## jbelf23 (Jan 17, 2013)

15% all around cost me $290 in NY


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Formula One Pinnacle (Top of the line ceramic) 15% rear, 35 roll downs. Llumar AirBlue 80 on the windshield. $625.00. 

I wanted mine for the thermal properties. What's the use for me if its not keeping the heat out? It's weird driving with your hand at the top of the steering wheel in direct sunlight and not feeling the sun at all. Love my tint. Worth every penny. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Nice looking tint.
> 
> You can't get away with any tint in New York State. Even the rears are illegal, but the judges usually dismiss those and cops won't ticket you for that.
> 
> I'm curious as to why so few people do the visor strip instead of messing with the windshield. The visor strip helps a lot and isn't so illegal.



Why don't the cruze's come with the visor strip installed from factory? Or do they? I though i read on here that it now has to be special ordered to get the strip?


----------

